# Current age of detailers? youngest to elderley



## mokkaman (Feb 8, 2017)

Hi Thought I would try and find out the current ages of detailers/valeters.I am my self 60 years old and enjoy looking after my car.How old/young are all you car buffs.Nice to appreciate the varying ages and skills amongst all detailers/valeters.The vast array of knowledge is astounding.Look forward to your comments.Cheers Andy


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Hi Andy

I'm 44. Most of the time feel around 84 lol. Wrecked knees, wrecked back etc from playing sport, but I still love keeping our cars clean. Hopefully that continues for many years to come.

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

I’m 36 and pretty much as cooks with the knees, although currently don’t have any back issues thankfully.

Jack


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

46, cleans the chauffeur e-class nearly everyday. Fed up with mucky clients treating the car like a dustbin, hence everyday cleaning! Honestly makes you wonder what their homes are like!

Dodgy knees due to cleaning the alloys everyday, short, so find it difficult to reach the roof, half the time need a stool.

And yes, you did read that right, it gets cleaned practically every day!

Although, near constant 15-17hr day, and constant hospital appointments due to other issues are starting to take it’s toll on the poor e-class.

Doesn’t stop my buying more detailing products thou! :wave::argie:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Me? I'm the big 50, spent the last two days prepping my M2 for this fourth coming winter, kind of felt like a week lol.


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

42 and just recently started to feel like I'm getting old. Things are starting to ache and hurt like they never did. Actually look forward to going to bed early lol. Always looked at myself as a young guy, not anymore haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AudiPhil (Aug 11, 2018)

40 here, kinda new to detailing but I've always looked after everything I've owned, detailing and my OCD seem to go together very well! I'm sitting in front of the PC enjoying DW on a Friday night rather than down the pub. It's so noisy down there....


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

79. Your all Woosers - get on wiv it


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

47 going on 12 according to my three nieces. :lol:


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

My hair is 72 but I am a young 52.....starting to get aches and pains in the joints, and have back issues with lifting people all the time but it doesn't put me off keeping the cars clean, great stress relief.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

70 in January and fairly fit for my age (I think?)....it’s the Senior Moments that I’m more concerned about.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Almost 49. Mind tells me I'm 29 but body reminds me quite often I'm not!!


----------



## Peteo48 (Jun 12, 2013)

69 for the next 3 weeks when I hit the big 7 0. Glad to see I'm not quite the oldest.


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

37. Misses tells me i am more like 7 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## -Stuart W- (Dec 28, 2007)

36 but no where near as hardy as I once was...winter puts the brakes on my detailing needs these days :detailer:

I suffer with raynauds which doesn't help


----------



## DavieB (Aug 14, 2009)

Just hit 40...i don't feel 40. Body occasionally reminds me I'm not as young as I once was, but I'm wiser and more thoughtful now (sometimes).


----------



## brooklandsracer (Mar 3, 2017)

I am 50 and detailing is not my hobby but I do like to keep the car clean and shiny and do this every week. My main hobby is to go out running and keep fit 3 to 5 days a week. No aches or pains here :thumb:


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

62 and feel 92, all you young uns, live life as fully as you can when your young, cos you never know what life is going to throw at you!!:thumb:


----------



## MrPassat (Mar 30, 2018)

I'm 56, I've been told I look 46 but I feel 66!


----------



## bluechimp (Dec 21, 2017)

Wow such a diverse range, i’m in my twenties, just!


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Same age as my tongue but a little bit older than my teeth


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

80 in December it’s getting harder to keep 2 cars up to scratch now


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

78 and thought I'd be the oldest, how wrong can one be as I see at least 2 are older.
Yes it gets harder but the spirit never weakens and the rewarding sight of a newly detailed car is still something to behold.
Lots of 60 somethings I see which is great.
There's absolutely no need to stop loving your car as the years go by, things do take a bit longer and everything feels twice as heavy but we keep plodding on.
Taking up the computer and finding Detailing World has improved my quality of life no end. A huge thanks to you all.:thumb:

Harry


----------



## mokkaman (Feb 8, 2017)

Morning all,A big thankyou to all who replied to this post.Such an inspiration to know car detailing is not just for the young guns.Good day and keep detailing.Cheers Andy


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

56, at a good day 26, at a bad 86. 
But luckily more good days than bad. 
My work and my cars (both motoring related) are my main hobbies, what else does a man need?


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

camerashy said:


> ....it's the Senior Moments that I'm more concerned about.


What were we talking about? :lol:

Turned 71 last week, but still 55[ish] inside my head. :thumb:


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

54 this month, trying to maintain 4 cars lol. But, 55 next year - RETIREMENT yay.


----------



## BaileyA3 (Jun 14, 2015)

Mentally I feel 18, physically I feel about 60 but I'm actually 31. Look after mine and the Mrs car weekly and also do a lot of friend's and family's cars in the spring and summer and can't see me stopping anytime soon.


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

32 feeling 50 :lol:


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

Wow, it seems a bit more of an older sport! I'm 30 and didn't expect to be one of the youngest!


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

46 and still enjoying every minute of it
Relaxes me and I’m able to think more without any distractions from my wife and kids


----------



## alanjw (Apr 16, 2017)

66 two days ago, this is all my Dad's fault - he started me off with Simonize!

Alan


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Rob D 88 said:


> Wow, it seems a bit more of an older sport! I'm 30 and didn't expect to be one of the youngest!


I'm 44 so thought I'd sit mid way but surprised there's not many younger ones on here.

Then realised if they're late teens early 20s they'll be out partying spending their money on drink and women/guys rather than detailing goodies. Us oldies must be past that or we're just a bit better off to be able to afford to do both :lol::lol:


----------



## CharliesTTS (Jan 30, 2018)

52 here, new to the scene but absolutely hooked!


----------



## iCraig (Aug 9, 2017)

34 here, always enjoyed keeping my cars and motorbikes clean but only really got the detailing bug in the last year or so.


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

macca666 said:


> I'm 44 so thought I'd sit mid way but surprised there's not many younger ones on here.
> 
> Then realised if they're late teens early 20s they'll be out partying spending their money on drink and women/guys rather than detailing goodies. Us oldies must be past that or we're just a bit better off to be able to afford to do both :lol::lol:


That's young 'uns for you Macca, spend money on women, drinking partying and then they go and squander the rest

Harry


----------



## gishy (Feb 24, 2018)

55 here, recent convert (12 months ago)now gone all ocd


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

71 and a wee bit, hopefully not too OCD!


----------



## detailR (Jul 23, 2016)

I'm 32  
Still 21 in my head though :lol:


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

I'm 31, that is all 

Sent from my FRD-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## DrH (Oct 25, 2015)

55 in two weeks
Still driving the family crazy by parking at the back of the car park even when it is pouring down with rain.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

suds said:


> 79. Your all Woosers - get on wiv it


79? :doublesho you should be putting your feet up with your pipe and slippers on :lol: let alone stooping down and up with wash buckets and mitts


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

38, and I've had enough already.

Can I start again? Being 19 was brilliant.

Sent from my VFD 710 using Tapatalk


----------



## crxftyyy (Jan 17, 2018)

22, working 2 jobs and my business of a weekend. Currently busy every weekend till Christmas, and booked some pretty tasty cars in before Christmas! If anyone's interested my handle is @revivedetailingnorthwest 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

I'm 25! Looks like i'm one of the younger ones here.


----------



## samm (May 19, 2006)

46 here. Got the mental age of a 5 year old though. That probably comes from spending 26 years in the Royal Navy.


----------



## Turnspleen (Jul 16, 2017)

Not long turned the big 30. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peteo48 (Jun 12, 2013)

alanjw said:


> 66 two days ago, this is all my Dad's fault - he started me off with Simonize!
> 
> Alan


Similar to me! My dad was a sales director for an industrial lighting company and had, as a company car, a bronze "Inspector Morse" type Jag. I earned my pocket money by washing this and "simonizing" it every 6 months or so. There was some sort of cleaner type paste and then the hard wax on top of that. They still sell the wax of course.


----------



## idrobbo (Mar 14, 2018)

ianrobbo1 said:


> 62 and feel 92, all you young uns, live life as fully as you can when your young, cos you never know what life is going to throw at you!!:thumb:


How spooky is that, user name almost identical? I'm originally from York as well.

I'm just nicely turned 63.


----------



## Donners_99 (Oct 6, 2018)

19 myself and new to it all, with age comes experience so hopefully learned a lot from you guys


----------



## Oldsparky (Jun 18, 2014)

61 new hip replaced so I’m doing a bit more again.

I’m at the back of the car park with the rest of you guys.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## andy__d (Jun 27, 2018)

this year i hit the big 50, not anywhere near the oldest.
a lifetime of motorbikes , ice hockey and rugby have taken there toll on me, but when the "bits wot i broke" are being nice i can easily get my estate car done inside + out And dads in a day (if they are on the same drive that is,,,it will take a week or two to recover 1 shoulder is,, u/s and thumb is in/plated)
the last 3 cars for me have been volvo's. 940 S40 and now the V50, all have been "attended to" since i had them, hand polishing a 940, ,,does make you think "a machine polisher would be nice" so thats 15+ years of "faffing about with your b,,,, car again" comments for me


----------



## gordonpuk (Mar 14, 2010)

62 Here, have to admit to not be as enthusiastic as I once was, maybe at about 75% of what I used to be.


----------



## JayMac (Sep 4, 2016)

Turned 30 in June!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kdot (Jul 11, 2017)

22 :wave:


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

I'm 43


----------



## dan4291 (Dec 7, 2012)

I'm 31, don't get as much time as I would like for detailing, what with working full time and having a young family to support, but when I do it's bliss! Amazing how relaxing it can be to concentrate on one job, and kinda shut out the rest of the world, amazing feeling! I try to get the kids involved too, particularly my 9 year old stepdaughter, and my 3 year old son, when he's a bit older!


----------



## mac1459 (Aug 25, 2011)

59 , I love every minute i spend doing the car and others peoples. Up at 0430 6 days a week , most 12 hr days (own business)been told i might get to retire in 7 years .
mac


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

Blimey, I'm one of the younger ones at 33 then!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

46

Still enjoy cleaning both of our cars, and still manage to get both done on the same day at the weekend. Full decon, machine polish plus Fusso Coat on the mrs's car last weekend when it was nice but nowadays i lose a bit of interest if its too cold.

Just about to buy a third car that will need some love so that will inject a bit of enthusiasm back into me.

Hats off to all you guys that are in your 70's and 80's - I'm amazed by you!!! :thumb:


----------



## Fairtony (Mar 12, 2018)

26, been at it for 2 years. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

64 not sure the point of asking, but will play.


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

39, look 49, feel 59.


----------



## Sparkycasual (Feb 4, 2006)

55, but enjoy keeping my cars clean now more than I ever have.


----------



## youngwangie (Oct 9, 2016)

I'm 69, Keeping my Car Clean is my unwind session. Though I do wish I could spend more time on the car. Also, want to get it as near perfect as I can, But I get worn out part way through the job, & then it's Grandad duties ie taxi. 
No idea how I had time to go to work


----------



## Stormchaser (Aug 25, 2008)

52 here. Still enjoying it just. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HairyMonster (Apr 3, 2010)

61 here, I just love being outside cleaning the cars:thumb:


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

Mentally anywhere between 9-18, physically still think I'm in my mid twenties and actual age 48.

One confused human 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sawel (Aug 5, 2016)

38 - I do this stuff for a living. My back takes a lot of punishment and it affects my sleep as I wake up early in the morning with my back in a lot of discomfort!

Most weeks I'm machine polishing anywhere between 24 - 35 hours with a few weeks exceeding that.

Been working on a customer's Audi TT Roadster today (yes on a Sunday) from 845 until 630.


----------



## sdk778 (Sep 26, 2009)

44 with a mental age of 22.......

:wave:


----------



## Smanderson117 (Jan 19, 2015)

24, nearly 25 and feel old but not too much any more after reading some of these pages  Kudos to you older guys I get achey and fed-up after half a day


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Soon this place will change its name to Retirement World:lol:

50+ here feel 19 when in my car a lot older on a Monday morning :thumb:


----------



## SoG (Oct 17, 2018)

I am 32 years old and I take care of my cars from the beginning.


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

And now 54 today - yay, happy birthday to me (thanks for DW message).


----------



## SoG (Oct 17, 2018)

Happy birthday pxr5


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

pxr5 said:


> And now 54 today - yay, happy birthday to me (thanks for DW message).


All the best mate :thumb:


----------



## coldflame90 (Mar 1, 2008)

I'm 28 been on here since 19 but just a lurker not a poster do comment now and aain but not as much as I should do


----------



## birel101 (Jul 26, 2018)

45, Iv'e had an interest in cleaning cars since my 1st car on and off but this year with watching you tube ect I have got the detailing bug. With three vehicles to look after it keeps me busy!


----------



## Chino (Sep 12, 2011)

37 here, Although I've been into car cleaning since I was 21, I'd say I started using proper techniques and equipment from around 24 when I discovered products other than could be purchased at Halfords.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

34 at the end of November


----------



## Berylburton (Sep 14, 2013)

A gentleman doesnt reveal his age.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Berylburton said:


> A gentleman doesnt reveal his age.


So were your born when Milestones was an actual street and not just a museum, that is my question?


----------



## Berylburton (Sep 14, 2013)

Derekh929 said:


> So were your born when Milestones was an actual street and not just a museum, that is my question?


How very dare you!


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Berylburton said:


> A gentleman doesnt reveal his age.


Nor enquire as to a lady's.


----------



## Steve_6R (Jun 9, 2014)

I'm 27, but been into detailing for about 4 years. Still making it look like I know what I'm doing!


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

48, getting on 18 according to my missus!


----------



## samsdetailing (Jan 18, 2018)

Sam is 28 but says he feels like he is 50


----------

